# Cryptocoryne ID



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

I got this as a hitchhiker a while ago and never really thought about it. Just stuck it in a tank and forgot about it. Well, its sweet, so it would be nice to know what it is.

In the first picture its the leaf right smack in the middle.

No bullate to the leaf, and its elliptic in shape.

Any idea?


----------

